# Gender changing in foaling?



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

Okay before everyone is like, what are you saying? 
i just want to say that i used to breed goats and if you use apple cider vinegar in their water you are more likely to get girls than boys. we did this one time with our old goats and we got all girls and 1 boy, out of our does. 

so my question is, is there any thing that assures you get more filly's than colts when breeding? any type of liquid in the water or food? i know horses are different from goats but i thought it would be an interesting topic especially in horseforum for horses.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

As far as I am aware, there is no way to make a horse more likely to foal one sex over the other.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Nothing that isn't biological, and even then you don't have any control over the factors. It's luck of the draw with any animal unless you go the whole 'genetic modifications' route. IMO you were just lucky with your goats :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Apple cider vinegar has squat to do with gender in anything, including goats. As Alexis stated, you just got lucky with more doelings than bucklings. 

Gender is determined by male sperm, so apparently your buck has a preponderance of X-chromosome sperm, not that ACV has any magical gender altering properties.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Aww speed don't you know that acid in the water acidifies the repro tract and acid kills boy spermmies....... Gender swaying whether human or horse or any other mammal should be taken with a grain of salt until there is hard scientific fact.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Wouldn't the only way to assure ender be to AI with sexed sperm? I know in dairy cattle they use sexed semen to be sure they don't have useless male calves. I know it isn't huge in horses yet.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

QtrBel said:


> Aww speed don't you know that acid in the water acidifies the repro tract and acid kills boy spermmies....... Gender swaying whether human or horse or any other mammal should be taken with a grain of salt until there is hard scientific fact.


Nah...what women don't know is most of us guys train our little swimmers to hold their breath till they get where they are going...:lol:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Just so you know... All females eggs are X and males carry X & Y. The male determines the gender of the baby. If the baby gets XX, its a girl. If the baby gets XY, its a boy. Gender is determined when conception happens. Not at a week after, not a month later and not with apple cider vinegar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I know in the Sims games feeding your mama sim lots of apples gives you boy babies... I wonder how that works. :lol:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I read an article that a mare was born a mare and when she or another mare went in heat she was all studdish and mounting mares. They did a bunch of testing and found she had a lot of testosterone she they palpated her to check her ovaries. Not only did she not any ovaries but she had hidden testicles!! They had to geld the mare. It was in an AQHA magazine. I couldn't believe it but interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I read an article that a mare was born a mare and when she or another mare went in heat she was all studdish and mounting mares. They did a bunch of testing and found she had a lot of testosterone she they palpated her to check her ovaries. Not only did she not any ovaries but she had hidden testicles!! They had to geld the mare. It was in an AQHA magazine. I couldn't believe it but interesting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hermaphroditism is found in many species and not all that uncommon.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

No, definitely not uncommon. Even in people. :wink: but it is interesting for sure.


----------

